# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > New to Ubuntu >  how do i configure my laptop to connect to a proxy server?

## bradmayne04

i'm using karmic. how do i configure/connect to a proxy server? I'm on a laptop using wireless by the way.

----------


## josephellengar

> i'm using karmic. how do i configure/connect to a proxy server? I'm on a laptop using wireless by the way.


places >> connect to server >> fill in the blanks.

----------


## bradmayne04

> places >> connect to server >> fill in the blanks.


yeah but what type of service?  I don't see anything for proxy's.

----------


## themusicalduck

Try System > Preferences > Network Proxy

----------


## josephellengar

Past that, don't know.  Sorry.

----------


## bradmayne04

Darn! I am still stuck on this.  It's been 4 weeks.  Is there anyone out there that can walk me through this? I go to system>> preferences>>> network proxy but I'm lost as to what to put in and where! I'm going from my laptop to my wireless router and then onto the internet (or local for my other computer's) but I don't know how to configure this so I can get to a proxy server.

----------


## hotstovejer

Do you know what the proxy settings that you need to put in are? Is this in a home enviroment, or business? Please give us a little more info.

----------


## bradmayne04

> Do you know what the proxy settings that you need to put in are? Is this in a home enviroment, or business? Please give us a little more info.


this is at my house.  i see lists of proxy's on the net that are up. here's some:
217.10.246.4:8080

119.70.40.102:8080

213.4.106.164:8080
I see the ports are all on 8080.  However where do i put this info into the network proxy?

----------

